
Sibilant Snakelikes - danvillalon
https://pippinbarr.github.io/sibilant-snakelikes/
======
pippinbarr
I liked it. I also made it.

~~~
danvillalon
I just noticed your response, I must said I've enjoyed your past games and
I've shared them.

I've particularly enjoyed playing Snakisms, playing it was quite a discovery
process! *edit: tipo

